# metallischer effekt im druck



## möp (12. März 2003)

moin

ich weis nich ob das hier das richtige forum ist ... aber ich frag einfach mal ...

ich möchte visitenkarten drucken, auf schwarzem strukturkarton, der druck soll nen metallischen effekt haben ( gold oder silber), drucken kann ich lediglich auf nem farbkopierer oder nem docudrucker (nicht offset).

weis einr von euch wie ich solch einen effekt erziehlen kann, der sich auch drucktechnisch umsetzten lässt???

cu
möp

p.s. muss nich drirkt glänzen, suche halt irgend ne möglichkeit, die in die richtung geht


----------



## caesar (12. März 2003)

soviel ich weiss, ist es furchtbar schwer mit einem farbkopierer auf einem schwarzen karton zu drucken. du kannst nämlich nicht die "farbe" weiss drucken. 

was ist ein "docudrucker" ...? (finde sowas nichteinmal beim googlen...:-()

im offset kannst du metallic simulieren (cmyk), gold oder silber als schmuckfarben einsetzten (teuer) oder du lässt dir das mit folien prägen (noch teurer)...

es gibt da eine lösung die mir spontan einfällt: nimm einen weissen strukturkarton und überdrucke diesen mit schwarz ... metallische effekte in photoshop oder änlichen programmen simulieren ... (ob das gut ausschaut?!)

/caesar_


----------



## möp (12. März 2003)

danke für die antwort, aber soweit war ich auch schon - sorry  

offset is zu teuer, und die stückzahlen sind mir zu hoch, 
weißes papier schwarz bedrucken - find ich auch nicht so klasse, da der schnittrand blitzt...

mit dem weiß, weis ich - das is ja das problem was ich habe...
und mit folien lohnt sich für mich auch nich - da kann ich sie auch mit blattgold belegen...

nen docudrucker, is nen exctra art von drucker, er druckt leicht erhaben und lässt alles etwas glänzend wirken ... wir im betrieb haben da einen von xerox 

cu
möp

p.s. is echt ätzend wenn man ne gut idee hat und sie nicht umsetzen kann


----------



## caesar (12. März 2003)

habe auf der xerox website den docudrucker gefunden... soviel ich gelesenhabe druckt der auch kein weiss ... und genau das brauchst du, um einen metalliceffekt darstellen zu können, wenn du auf schwarzkarton drucken möchtest...

sorry, ne andere lösung fällt mir da nicht ein

/caesar_


----------

